# Cold pasta sauce



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

CaN pasta sauce baught from the shop be cooked on the pasta and then eaten the next day cold


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes. Cant beat tuna and mayo. Or chickn n sweet chili. With pasta.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Cheers in going to cook some pasta and A chicken breast then add a jar of tescos tomato and baail sauce to it just needed to be sure itl be ok to eat cold


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Why aye course it will mate,get it down ya neck fella....


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

for some reason, i prefer pasta sauce cold!?!?!


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

dazzla said:


> for some reason, i prefer pasta sauce cold!?!?!


Ha strange! Will have to try that methinks!


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

I prefere everything cold mate LOL! drink anything straight out the tin. Saves time and effort.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I always make my own pasta sauce its alot nicer and its just a tin of chopped toms and some garlic reduced until thick.


----------

